# Let's see your Man caves!



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

My man cave is out in the garage, It started out with my work bench and a tv, and over the next 5 years grew to Sports Central. It was my Mac book pro connected to my TV for streaming my sports teams. Then it grew two multiple screens to hoot up to my mac book from good will. Then I decided, why not just upgrade to the size I really want and buy a pair of cheap flat screens to convert to monitors. Last spring I purchased a 200" max projector for movie nights / sports nights in the backyard with a fire. I got a cheap projection screen 100"and it worked well at night. Well we had storms where I was forced to bring the projector screen inside the garage. It ended up staying inside and i read up on screen color and purchased a gray screen that's 120" The Sony Receiver, and sub woofer from good will still works great (Pair for $50) and the speakers that were in the ceiling just had to be hooked up.(Not working from the previous owner.) I added outdoor speakers to the deck and patio. So now I have my Mac, with four external (individual screens) so five total, hooked up working flawlessly. So during the football season, I have my team on the big screen, the NFL Red Zone on one monitor, fantasy scores/ games on the other three.

Here is the link... Enjoy!
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B09GfnH8tsUpB9

If you have any questions ask away!


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Pack Go!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Great topic!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Alas, I have no such thing and will have to live vicariously through all those who post here.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Here is mine. Still need to add TV's all around.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Man do I wish I had a shuffleboard table @Austinite


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> Man do I wish I had a shuffleboard table @Austinite


That's all anyone wants to play!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Alas, I have no such thing and will have to live vicariously through all those who post here.


This.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

Welcome to Pats Bar! Hand built everything you see. This is the moment I found out that writing with a hand-held Router against a vertical surface is .... interesting LOL. I had an Airhockey table in there also, but ended up getting rid of it as it never got used and took up space.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

That Router work is gold lol. All you gotta do now is fill in the lettering!


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

robbybobby said:


> That Router work is gold lol. All you gotta do now is fill in the lettering!


Haha I've just left it. Adds character. Sometimes I say my kids did that lol


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I guess I've actually have 2 man caves. My garage which I've posted a bunch of pics in "Lets see your Garage", and my media rm. that is home to 2 systems. 5.1 surround system and an incredible 2 channel analog system. I've done all the work myself but keep in mind I'm a professional cabinetmaker/carpenter.

GO LIIONS!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

WoW!! I thought a man cave was for working in, not a play area. Well mine is.!


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

Shindoman said:


>


@Shindoman what's the material on the wall behind the TV?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

jjepeto said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's an acoustically transparent fabric that covers rigid mineral wool acoustic insulation. Helps with the room acoustics.


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

Well with limited space my garage is both.



jabopy said:


> WoW!! I thought a man cave was for working in, not a play area. Well mine is.!


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Just working with my "office" so far, but looking to grab/build a shuffleboard table for upstairs. Ikea Markus is a great chair and the monitors are already aged, mostly U2312HM's. Sennheiser HD650 with Schiit Modi 2.0/Magni 2.0 for cans. Still sitting on an old i7-2600k sandy bridge I built back in college, but it still works like a charm on stock speeds (moderate binned chip but don't need to OC). Drobo 4-bay setup with 3GB drives (12GB total) that have been holding strong. Obligatory painting with a twist canvas with the wife.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Closest thing I've got to a man cave. This is what I'll miss the most about this house when we leave.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Here's my Man Cave, or as a friend of mine says... "the smoke jacket room"


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> I guess I've actually have 2 man caves. My garage which I've posted a bunch of pics in "Lets see your Garage", and my media rm. that is home to 2 systems. 5.1 surround system and an incredible 2 channel analog system. I've done all the work myself but keep in mind I'm a professional cabinetmaker/carpenter.
> 
> GO LIIONS!
> 
> You got a nice set up my friend!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Here's my Man Cave, or as a friend of mine says... "the smoke jacket room"


No man cave is complete without a baby gate. Stacking two of them vertically will keep out older kids and wives.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my Man Cave, or as a friend of mine says... "the smoke jacket room"
> ...


 :lol: :lol: dang right at @TN Hawkeye


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I've actually have 2 man caves. My garage which I've posted a bunch of pics in "Lets see your Garage", and my media rm. that is home to 2 systems. 5.1 surround system and an incredible 2 channel analog system. I've done all the work myself but keep in mind I'm a professional cabinetmaker/carpenter.
> ...


Thanks for the compliment. I could see myself sipping a nice bourbon in your room!


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

Fellow Lions fan here! Im a Detroit transplant to KC in 2005.

Ill get some pictures up after the basement gets a spring cleaning, but I have an Epson 4000 home cinema projector, 120" screen, and 7.1 surround sound system. I have my PS4, Xbox One, PC and Antenna cable dvr all set up as hdmi inputs.

My basement is unfinished, but i like the "rougher" look.


----------



## Lonnie Mac (Mar 26, 2019)

The Irish pub.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

My Man Cave/Shop. Its 40 wide and 70 long. 25 feet is carport in the back. I love it.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Closest thing I've got to a man cave. This is what I'll miss the most about this house when we leave.


This right here is goal state, my friend!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

kds said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> > Closest thing I've got to a man cave. This is what I'll miss the most about this house when we leave.
> ...


Thanks! It's about to cool off enough to enjoy it again.


----------

